
Ask HN: What CI/CD tools do you use for your small software biz/SaaS projects? - dinkleberg
Whenever I start a new software project I like to build out a CI&#x2F;CD process. Typically, I would spin up Jenkins, SonarQube, OWASP Zap and other ancillary tools depending on the type of development.<p>But lately, I&#x27;ve realized what a headache dealing with managing all of this is and I end up spending less time being productive and more time messing with these tools.<p>I&#x27;ve been playing with various hosted CI&#x2F;CD systems but most of them seem to be too simplistic, too expensive, or both.<p>I really like the idea of GitLab-CI and their auto-devops. My main issue is that as far as I can tell, the deployments require Kubernetes. And while I am the biggest K8s fanboy for the corporate world, for a smaller project I think it is way overkill.<p>CodeShip looks like a strong contender with being able to build out docker-compose like sets of containers to use in your pipelines. I haven&#x27;t played around with this one enough to see if you&#x27;re able to interact between containers (i.e. scan the resulting image after a docker build).<p>Drone.io looks promising, but it is self-hosted and I&#x27;d really rather a hosted solution.<p>I&#x27;m curious what other people are doing for their own projects.
======
zoobab
Use k3s, you have the equivalent of docker-compose spinning in less then 5s.

------
zoobab
Gitlab-CI. But only for Dev, not for actually controlling the production.

